# 1969 restoration underway



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

Began my restoration about a month ago, just posting progress so far. This is my first restoration to this extent and this site has been a ton of help, so glad for all the information on this site. So I’m going for a pro tour/restomod look. I’m starting with a pretty clean slate so not much rust except for the rear window channel, so that was step one. Got it all cut out and welded in the channels from rust replace.
















the fenders also had a few rough spots, got those cut out and welded in.








Next is frame work, new mounts and I decided to por-15 the frame since I don’t have a way to pull the body off completly.

































I’ll continue to post progress as I go.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Looking Awesome , I used a engine hoist to lift at the rear end to get the rear bushings


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

1969GPSJ said:


> Looking Awesome , I used a engine hoist to lift at the rear end to get the rear bushings


Great idea, I had a pretty good size jack that did the job.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Very nice work


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

Little more progress over the past few days. I hope the upgrade was worth it because this job was a huge PITA!! Got all to old bushings and sleeves pressed out and the new sleeves pressed in with poly bushings and ball joints, rear diff got the treatment as well. Almost ready to order my suspension. My posi unit will be in tomorrow and then the diff will be off the shop.


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> Very nice work


Thank you


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

Not much this last week, finally wrapped up the frame and the under side of the car. Control arms front and rear, and spindles are back on. Started putting components back on the firewall as well. Just ordered my suspension package from ridetech and hotchkis, hope to get the suspension wrapped up this weekend. It’s coming along.


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

Ahh. I also dropped off the rear end to be refreshed, and to have the posi unit and the 3.36 gear installed. If anyone is in the Dallas area that needs transmission work or diffs installed, Texas Drivetrain is a top notch place to go. The owner Jason is a total stand up guy and very nice to deal with. I’ve used him before for other projects and he 100% stands behind his work.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Looks awesome, what are your plans for the fuel tank, new? I am trying to find a good fuel tank replacement
can't wait to see the finished project


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

1969GPSJ said:


> Looks awesome, what are your plans for the fuel tank, new? I am trying to find a good fuel tank replacement
> can't wait to see the finished project


No, I’m going to reuse to original. It’s in good shape, when the car was parked the tank and car itself were dry. I was really lucky with this car, it was parked in 89 and when I picked it up, I put a new battery and a new fuel pump in and it fired right up...after the rats nest in the exhaust blew out. I am going to go fuel injection, I ran new lines this week.


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

Update this week. Got most of my suspension in and installed. Wen with ride tech adjustable shocks, ball joints, rear sway bar, and hotchkis coils and front sway bar. Kind of a combination of the hotchkis tvs system and the ride tech street grip, with all new poly bushings in the control arms. Can’t wait to see how it drives with this setup. Talked with a shop today about paint and body and I believe I’m going to use them, but sadly they’re 6 months out.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

TxGTO69 said:


> Update this week. Got most of my suspension in and installed. Wen with ride tech adjustable shocks, ball joints, rear sway bar, and hotchkis coils and front sway bar. Kind of a combination of the hotchkis tvs system and the ride tech street grip, with all new poly bushings in the control arms. Can’t wait to see how it drives with this setup. Talked with a shop today about paint and body and I believe I’m going to use them, but sadly they’re 6 months out.
> View attachment 140058
> View attachment 140059
> 
> ...


Going together nicely.

How do you adjust the shocks? Can this be done in the car, or do you have to drop them out to get access to the adjustment control?

Could you list some part numbers on those suspension parts you selected so that others who read this build may want to copy your set-up.


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Going together nicely.
> 
> How do you adjust the shocks? Can this be done in the car, or do you have to drop them out to get access to the adjustment control?
> 
> Could you list some part numbers on those suspension parts you selected so that others who read this build may want to copy your set-up.


You are absolutely correct, I’ll post my order list from summit which has the manufacturer part numbers. Everything can be adjusted in car which is a bonus. I don’t have the rear done yet as I am waiting on my rear end to be finished.

What I ordered from Hotchkis was their coil springs, and front sway bar.

From ridetech I ordered their rear sway bar, shocks, and ball joints.

Order numbers :
numbers starting with ART are ridetech, and HSS is hotchkis.















photo of adjustment knob, which obviously is on top of the shock tower








Hope this is useful.


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

Tank blasted and started to clean the engine up. Someone take a look at the lower radiation hose connection on the timing chain cover. It was pretty corroded, a hose will defiantly still go on there. Lookd to be caused by the spring in the rad hose. I’ll be pulling it off this weekend to inspect further. Any thoughts, does it need replacing? Water still flows throughout the block when I put the water hose in there and spin the pump.


----------

